# Standfuß nicht verstellbar Samsung 226BW



## sApp (1. Oktober 2010)

*Standfuß nicht verstellbar Samsung 226BW*

Hallo Leute,
habe einen Samsung Syncmaster 226BW einschicken müssen da das Netzteil kaputt war (alles auf Garantie).

Jetzt hab ich den Monitor wieder hier und der Standfuß ist ganz nach hinten geneigt.

Eigentlich sollte der auch wieder nach vorne neigen zu sein, also genau senkrecht zum Tisch.

Entweder hat Samsung mir den falschen Standfuß geschickt (sieht aber genauso aus) oder der klemmt... auch wenn man etwas grober ran geht tut sich nichts...

Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrung damit gemacht?
*bzw. hat jemand den 226BW und kann sagen ob sich der fuß leicht neigen lässt?*

Danke schonmal


----------



## sApp (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Standfuß nicht verstellbar Samsung 226BW*

Hat irgendjemand den gleichen Monitor und kann mir sagen, ob sich der Standfuß bewegt und wie?


----------



## Whitey (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Standfuß nicht verstellbar Samsung 226BW*



> Zitat Prad.de
> 
> Der Bildschirm lässt sich allerdings nur um knapp 20 Grad nach hinten  neigen. Dafür erlaubt der Standfuß eine Drehung des Monitors um 360  Grad. Die Neigemechanik ist sehr schwergängig. Dadurch knarzt das Gehäuse  beim Verstellen und der Standfuß wird leicht angehoben, wenn man den TFT  nicht gleichzeitig Richtung Tisch drückt.



So sollte es gehen


----------



## sApp (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Standfuß nicht verstellbar Samsung 226BW*

Danke, das Ding bewegt sich also von Haus aus schwer...

Aber bei mir bewegt sich der keinen Milimeter


----------



## robbe (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Standfuß nicht verstellbar Samsung 226BW*

Klingt für mich sehr nach einem Defekt. Allerdings wird da wohl nicht der Fuß an sich dran schuld sein, sondern das Bein, welches aus dem Monitor rauskommt. Denn schließlich ist das Neigegelenk im Monitor und nicht im Fuß. 
Bei mir lässt er sich jedenfalls ohne Probleme Nach hinten und wieder nach vorne neigen. Also probierst dus entweder nochmal mit etwas mehr Kraftaufwand, oder schaffst den Bildschirm wieder zurück.


----------



## jumperm (6. November 2010)

*AW: Standfuß nicht verstellbar Samsung 226BW*

Hi, ich hab mal ein paar Bilder vom angewinkelten Monitor und einmal vom Senkrechten Monitor gemacht (sorry für die miese Quali aber mit dem Handy war es einfacher). Siehe Anhang.


Mich würde interessieren, warum du den Monitor einschicken musstest, da ich derzeit Probleme mit meinem hab. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-bleibt-dunkel-samsung-226bw.html#post2373725

Gruß Jumper

P.s.: der ist echt widerspentig gegen Neigungen.​


----------

